# Serpae Tetra problem



## helplessly_stoned (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello,

I have a 29gallon tank that was planted and without fish for some time. I had gone on a trip and unfortunately a problem while I was away killed off my tank. I cleaned everything out and bleached the tank as I was worried about what had killed the fish. Everything was sterilized, I replanted after a week of daily pwc's to eliminate all the bleach from the water. I did a fish less cycle and tested regularly until I decided to add a few fish a couple weeks ago.

I got a group of six serpae tetra. I noticed white stuff on the lower lip of two of the fish this was not there when I brought them home. They all appear to be acting normally, and all are eating. There has been some aggression since they got in the tank, however they are alone for now and its just a lot of charging a little nipping. Generally they are pretty calm and there doesn't seem to be any one bully among them. 

Here is a gallery of some pictures I was able to take. 

Aquarium - Imgur

The water conditions are currently:
Temp: 76
pH: 7.6
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5.0

Anyone know whats going on with my fish?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It looks like it might be the start of some tyoe of fungus. If you go to your local fish store they should have meds that come in boxes. On those boxes will be pics of ailments. Pick the one that fits your problem. Many funguses are easily fixed, some are a little harder.

I would also do a water change in the mean time or at least before you used any kind of med.


----------



## helplessly_stoned (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been doing daily pwc's since I noticed this two days ago I do a 40% change. I have some Tetra fungus guard. I was reading about heat treating fungus, whats your opinion of that?


----------

